# BIS Integration on Hyper-V



## Grimm Spector (Dec 23, 2018)

Hello, I'm running a FreeNAS system on a pretty beefy server that virtualizes a lot of things using hyper-v, I don't think BIS is turned on or even included with FreeNAS distributions, so I was hoping someone here might know where I can download and how I could go about installing and enabling it. FreeNAS is currently using FreeBSD 11.1, and I can't find a download since it's "included" in the OS normally. Very frustrated, but need the services to make best use of the server resources with this thing. Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2018)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

